# XSD Schema: Konstanten mit "fixed" erzeugen geht nicht ???



## pocketom (13. Jul 2009)

Hi,

ich habe folgenden ComplexType in meiner XSD Datei definiert:


```
<!-- DEFINITIONS -->
	<xsd:complexType name="AbstractMeasurement" abstract="true">

        <xsd:annotation>
            <xsd:documentation xml:lang="en">
			This abstract class describes a measurement in general. It can be used to implement different kinds of
			measurements, like a 'concentrationMeasurement', or a 'yieldMeasurement' and so on.
			</xsd:documentation>
        </xsd:annotation>
        
		<xsd:complexContent mixed="false">
    		<xsd:extension base="eurofinsdna:AbstractExchangeableClass">
				<xsd:sequence>		        	 
		            <xsd:element name="measurementValue" type="xsd:float" default="123.5"/>		        	 
		            <xsd:element name="measurementUnit" type="xsd:string" fixed="HELLO"/>		        	 
		        </xsd:sequence>
		    </xsd:extension>
  		</xsd:complexContent>
    </xsd:complexType>
```

Dies erzeugt beim Generieren mit jxc folgenden Java Output:

```
public abstract class AbstractMeasurement
    extends AbstractExchangeableClass
{

    @XmlElement(defaultValue = "123.5")
    protected float measurementValue;
    @XmlElement(required = true)
    protected String measurementUnit;
```

Das "default" hat er übernommen, zumndest in diese XML Annotation, aber den fixed Wert leider nicht. Ich möchet dass aber ein "static final String  measurementUnit = "HELLO"; " erzeugt wird???

Was mach ich hier falsch?


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

Customizing Fixed Value Attribute Mapping Das müsste die Lösung zu deinem Problem sein


----------



## pocketom (13. Jul 2009)

Super danke! Hört sich gut an, probiere ich gleich mal aus. Ich nehme an das wird dann aber nur mit JAXB klappen oder? Das finale Ziel ist nämlich die XSD Definitionen in WSDL files zu importieren, d.h. die Java Klassen werden mit dem WSDL2Java Tool generiert (Axis2)...


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

Achso Axis2 ... puh, noch nie mit gearbeitet. Ich benutze für WebServices immer CXF oder Sprint WS


----------

